# Chromecast connection



## stillalearner (Jul 29, 2021)

I have a Google Chromecast since about five years ago and have used it with no problem. Connection is to HDMI port on smart TV. Recently away from home I tried to connect to a TV in the apartment. Fiddled a bit through Google Home and maybe changed some settings but no success and gave up! Since coming home my TV now says that it is getting no signal from the chromecast. I can't now find any way to link to the chromecast through Google Home, so any help will be much appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## plodr (Jun 27, 2014)

This is for a Chromecast 3rd generation or older. 
https://support.google.com/chromecast/answer/2998456

First make sure you have the latest version of Google Home.

Note: We don't own any smart tvs. I've only used my probably 1st generation chromecast on one tv and I have done nothing with the settings. So I can't help you with changing any settings.


----------

